# Tempest Custom Axle Code



## FlyJS41 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gents,
Any thoughts about the axle code on my 1968 Tempest? It's stamped "WB" and based on what information I have from PHS that's what should be on the car. However, to the left of the letter code are the numbers "293". Could this mean the gears were swapped at some point? Perhaps at the selling dealer? Or, is this some kind of date or assembly code? If it helps, the car was built at the Baltimore plant in November 1967.
TIA!


----------

